# When my instructor spars with me



## crazydiamond (Oct 30, 2015)

Sometimes kinda looks like this - he is just toying with me .





__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=919808414735456


----------



## JowGaWolf (Oct 30, 2015)

He was already outskilled and he let the guy get into his head which made it worse.  Flinching in front of the opponent is like throwing a 80 gallons of blood and 5 warm bodies into shark infested waters: It's just not going to get better from there.


----------



## Buka (Oct 30, 2015)

Hopefully, it's not often. I don't believe that's doing you any favors in your progression.


----------



## crazydiamond (Oct 30, 2015)

Buka said:


> Hopefully, it's not often. I don't believe that's doing you any favors in your progression.


 
He plays sometimes. He also lets us occasionally hit him, sticking his head out for an easy lite  shot, because some of us resist full contact (we pull or baby tap). He is a good instructor.


----------



## drop bear (Oct 30, 2015)

Ours does the same. I tend not to though. I like a lot of forward pressure with beginners. So they stand toe to toe a bit more.

I find if I get tricky and back off they start flinching and punching short. If I go in they crack the sads and bang.


----------



## Koshiki (Oct 30, 2015)

Mine would always just pick one thing and really drive it home, like it was "the day's lesson, or something." I mean, I guess it was. Like, "if you step inside my stance, you'll land on your butt, today," or sometimes, "every time you throw a flashy kick above the waist, I'm gonna spin you and drop you," or maybe, "if you duck too far forward and down, you'll regreeeet it."

Depending which of the three instructors it was, it was always different things, done in a different manner, but the pattern was similar. Sparring sessions should always be lessons, especially when the skill set is mismatched.

I can honestly say that I've never sparred with an instructor from my school (or any other school) and experienced anything much like this sort of toying. I can think of several instructors, in my school and out that certainly _can_ toy with me like that, and they certainly don't hesitate to really dominate sparring, but there's always a point outside of showing who's better.

I think you should always try to emulate that restraint and teaching mentality when sparring with someone below your level. Sure, if they're flinch-happy, maybe make a point of really pressing them with head-level strikes and attacks, but if they're lacking forward momentum, perhaps telling them to just go for it, and then playing mainly defense yourself makes sense.


----------

